# Fish hiding in corners



## dipseydodunkaroo (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey guys just a quick question why do some of my fish hide up ayt the top of the water in the corners? Is this because they are being stressed out from other fish or what. The fish that is hiding has been in the tank for a while and acts normal besides this. His fins are not ripped up and does not seem stressed but just want others opinions?


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

I have not experienced this personally, but have heard of it happening to other people and in most cases it is due to aggression. Just because you don't see it or there aren't any physical signs of it doesn't mean its not there.

You could try rearranging your tank to help with aggression. This will force the fish to find new territory and might give the fish in question a chance to claim their own territory. Its kind of like hitting the reset button on your tank. :thumb:

Of course, there is no guarantee that you will stop having problems with aggression.

I'm sure someone with more experience than me will be by to give more advice.

Some more info could help. Like what size tank, what fish are in the tank.


----------



## Potus (Dec 11, 2009)

sounds like aggression to me but like tokyo said more info on your tank could prove that wrong...


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

hiding in the corners and behind equipment is a sign of stress, so they *do* seem stressed



> Some more info could help. Like what size tank, what fish are in the tank.


+1 this would help greatly, especially if you can't tell which fish is the aggressor sometimes a culprit will stand out in a stock list


> You could try rearranging your tank to help with aggression. This will force the fish to find new territory and might give the fish in question a chance to claim their own territory. Its kind of like hitting the reset button on your tank. Thumb


this does work, i had a male that was getting too bold and took over a certain spot in front of some drift wood, so i moved a large rock behind the wood to a pile on the other end, and moved a small rock right into the middle of the open area in front of the drift wood, and he stopped being such a jerk almost immediately


----------



## dipseydodunkaroo (Jun 15, 2009)

my tank is a 75 gal all male peacock tank. My guess would be the aggression becuase of the all male issue. In my tank i have rock work for them throughout the tank. My list consist of:
Copadichromis Azureus
Copadichromis Borleyi (the biggest)
Aulonocara "ngara flametail"
Ruby red
Baescens
Maulana "Bi color" (the one hiding in the corner)
Protomelas Steveni "Taiwan Reef"
Eureka Red
3 Yellow Labs
Nimbochromis livingstoni


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

livingstoni will get huge for that tank

the eureka might be the aggressor, any of those look similar to the bi-color?


----------



## dipseydodunkaroo (Jun 15, 2009)

the only one that sort of looks like the bi color is the Borleyi his body is a yellow color with a blue face but not really. The ngara would but he has no color at all but a little blue in the face he is still a juv.

But other then that i dont know the Eureka red does not really look like any of my males within the tank. I know the sprcies they come from are a little more aggressive but would that be a factor if none look like him?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

the flametail and bi-color look nothing alike as adults

the eureka should be the closest on to the bicolor, they should both have some color in the soulder, blue and similar body shape, and yes the eureka is aggressive

i only asked the earlier question because i'm not familiar with Baescens, but i knew the eureka would be similar enough to cause issues


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

I have several males that stake claim to areas so if I see increased aggression I change the tank up more than just when I do water changes.


----------

